# Sulcatafood.com Seed mix



## Phantom9 (May 10, 2011)

http://sulcatafood.com/Store.html

Anyone bought their seed mix that can comment on it? 
I just bought it the other day for the outside pen I plan to build and wanted an idea of what I got. 
If anyone has a different preferred seed mix please link it.
I am curious about the Elephant grass if anyone knows how to get it in Nor California let me know.


----------



## coreyc (May 10, 2011)

I get mine from carolina pet supply my tort's love it


http://www.carolinapetsupply.com/catalog/


----------



## Fernando (May 10, 2011)

I've tried the grazing mix from Sulcatafood.com All of the sulcatas that have tried it, have loved it. It grew pretty fast too.


----------



## Phantom9 (May 10, 2011)

Hm, I might consider mixing the two and planting both in their new area. Thanks
Any idea for the Elephant grass?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 10, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> I've tried the grazing mix from Sulcatafood.com All of the sulcatas that have tried it, have loved it. It grew pretty fast too.



Yep, me too. Mine loves it.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 10, 2011)

Elephant grass was one of the types of seeds in my mixture from carolinapetsupply.com. I'm a little sorry that I got that particular seed. It sends up these real long stems when it goes to seed (almost 2' tall). The tortoises don't eat that part of the plant so you have these long stems all over the habitat. You either have to zap them with the Weedeater or get out there with your clippers. The tortoises eat the grass part, but not the seed stem.


----------



## Phantom9 (May 10, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Elephant grass was one of the types of seeds in my mixture from carolinapetsupply.com. I'm a little sorry that I got that particular seed. It sends up these real long stems when it goes to seed (almost 2' tall). The tortoises don't eat that part of the plant so you have these long stems all over the habitat. You either have to zap them with the Weedeater or get out there with your clippers. The tortoises eat the grass part, but not the seed stem.



I just placed my order for the 1lb bag. The list doesnt mention elephant grass though.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 10, 2011)

It might have been in a mixture from a different company. I've purchased from turtlestuff and carolina and sulcata something or other. Of all of them, I've been most pleased with carolinapetsupply.


----------



## Jacob (May 10, 2011)

I Havent Bought Any Yet, I Plan To Next Month After I Move And Build My New Outdoor Enclosure


----------



## TortieLuver (May 10, 2011)

I too buy a great deal of seeds from carolinapetsupply and have been happy with it, as the torts eat it up.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2011)

I bought pasture grass mix at my local nursery..


----------



## sulcatafood (May 13, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Elephant grass was one of the types of seeds in my mixture from carolinapetsupply.com. I'm a little sorry that I got that particular seed. It sends up these real long stems when it goes to seed (almost 2' tall). The tortoises don't eat that part of the plant so you have these long stems all over the habitat. You either have to zap them with the Weedeater or get out there with your clippers. The tortoises eat the grass part, but not the seed stem.



We were the first ones to introduce Elephant Grass as a food source for Sulcata tortoises 15 years ago. We worked with the University of Florida agronomy and animal science departments to obtain what we have. Elephant grass does not germinate well from seeds. I can almost guarantee that what you have is not elephant grass. It sounds like it could be sorghum grass (sudan grass) which is not good for tortoises. Elephant grass rarely puts up a flower and when it does, the plants have been growing for over 12 months and are over 6' tall. The dwarf variety grows to about 3-4' and has never put up a flower (even here in Florida). The regular grows to around 8' in one growing season and rarely puts up a flower. Sorghum on the other hand puts up a very large flower/seed head - much as you describe. They will eat the sorghum grass up, but it can cause some serious health issues with it being a substantial part of their diet. Chia is another plant that concerns us because of the high phosphorus content. 

Celeste
www.sulcatafood.com


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 13, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## Cfr200 (May 14, 2011)

I planted my enclosure with their grazing mix and it is growing well and my little guys eat it without any problems. I think they make a very good product and would recommend it highly.


----------



## October (May 14, 2011)

Wow, I was just going to purchase the Russian seed mix from CPS. They wanted $15 to ship 1 pound of seed. That's outrageous. Shipping was more then the product. Ordered from Sulcatafood instead. It was $20 for a pound and seems to have free shipping. Much better.


----------



## sulcatafood (May 14, 2011)

October said:


> Wow, I was just going to purchase the Russian seed mix from CPS. They wanted $15 to ship 1 pound of seed. That's outrageous. Shipping was more then the product. Ordered from Sulcatafood instead. It was $20 for a pound and seems to have free shipping. Much better.



We will ship it out to you on Monday via priority mail. Hope your tortoise enjoys! If you have any problems, just email me. You should have a USPS tracking number in your email now for the package.

Celeste
www.sulcatafood.com


----------



## franeich (May 14, 2011)

I ordered from sulcatafood because carolinas shipping was expensive. the seed grew great but my baby tortoise wouldnt eat it. I think it would be better for a older tortoise.


----------



## Phantom9 (May 14, 2011)

So for the topic of Elephant grass in California, anyone have a way to get it?


----------



## PsychedChicken (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey!! Since were on the subject does anyone one know about how much of an area a pound of seed will cover?? Just so I can get an idea of how much I need to order. 

Thanks!


----------



## Lilithlee (Jul 18, 2011)

One pound of grass seed can cover something like 325 sqft. So maybe something similar to that number?


----------



## Lilithlee (Jul 27, 2011)

Very Fast shipping, was told it was mail out Monday got it Wednesday. Awesome.


----------



## jbean7916 (Jul 27, 2011)

I've been looking for a good grass mix to plant, i'm ordering a large packet of the Sulcata seed right now!!


----------



## pandacakes (Jul 29, 2011)

One more thumbs up for Carolina Pet Supply's grazing tortoise seed mixture! My tortoise can't get enough of it and it grows wonderfully!


----------



## tortoiseboy8o8 (Jul 31, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has actual pics of seed mixes they've grown?


----------



## Lilithlee (Aug 1, 2011)

tortoiseboy8o8 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has actual pics of seed mixes they've grown?



If you go to the wedsite there are pictures of the mixes sent in my customers. I just got around to planting my, so, I don't have any pic's yet.


----------



## jbean7916 (Aug 2, 2011)

I ordered a large packet of seed mix from Sulcatafood.com Last Wednesday and got a shipping confirmation; HOWEVER, it had NO information other than shipped. No shipper name, no tracking number and I still haven't received anything. 

How long does it typically take to ship the seeds?


----------



## Lilithlee (Aug 3, 2011)

jbean7916 said:


> I ordered a large packet of seed mix from Sulcatafood.com Last Wednesday and got a shipping confirmation; HOWEVER, it had NO information other than shipped. No shipper name, no tracking number and I still haven't received anything.
> 
> How long does it typically take to ship the seeds?



I was told my bag was ship out on a Monday, and got it by Wednesday.


----------



## jbean7916 (Aug 3, 2011)

Lilithlee said:


> jbean7916 said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered a large packet of seed mix from Sulcatafood.com Last Wednesday and got a shipping confirmation; HOWEVER, it had NO information other than shipped. No shipper name, no tracking number and I still haven't received anything.
> ...



Did you get a shipping confirmation sent to your email? If so did you have more information included like who shipped it and a shipping number?

It's been a week now and I haven't gotten anything and I'm starting to worry a little about where my money went.


----------



## Lilithlee (Aug 3, 2011)

jbean7916 said:


> Lilithlee said:
> 
> 
> > jbean7916 said:
> ...



I got an e-mail for whom ever runs sulcatafood.com saying that she/he was on vacation and that they would ship out Monday. I expect to get an e-mail Tuesday/Wednesday-ish but by then the seeds were already here. 
Have you contracted sulcatafood.com?


----------



## sulcatafood (Aug 31, 2011)

jbean7916 said:


> Lilithlee said:
> 
> 
> > jbean7916 said:
> ...



Hi,
I hope you have received your seed. I just now saw this message. We were at a cancer camp with our daughter mid July. Any time you need to contact us, please email using the contact tab on our website or to geosulcata @ hotmail.com (without the spaces). 
Hopefully you received everything. We shipped out all orders made that week the day we returned.
Thanks again,
Celeste
www.sulcatafood.com


----------

